# usb hard drive not recognized by airport extreme



## aznphan74 (Jan 5, 2012)

hi, I have an airport extreme 4th generation and am having trouble with my usb external hard drive, it is a Maxtor One Touch 4 640gb powered HD

When i have it plugged directly into my macbook pro it comes up and is viewable no problem, when i plug it into the airport extreme nothing comes up. In airport utlity i have selected manual setup and looked under disks but there is nothing showing up.

any ideas on what might be causing this? thank you


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be some proprietary drives can cause issues.
I recall reading that there is an adapter you can use to have this specific drive report more standard compliant HD over USB.

Googling that might find it for you and lead you to some more concrete answer.


----------

